# Reg: Logon script to run an application in startup



## ssanthoshbalaji (May 6, 2008)

Hi all
I am running windows server 2003 with AD. I need to use 'login.bat' to install an application. I have an '.exe' file which I want to run while any user logs in. How can I do that through my 'login.bat' or any other way through the AD. if possible provide me the login script so that i can add to my group policy.

Thanks in advance


----------



## samanderson (Mar 7, 2009)

Note: It means when user login automaticall run patricular aplication. 
1: Login as a administrator and configure login script example word, exel notepad, tally Etc.


----------



## ssanthoshbalaji (May 6, 2008)

yes you are correct, whenever the user login in to his machine the application should start automatically. but i need the login script file to run the application in startup. so that i can attach the script file to my group policy.


----------



## John Locke (Apr 23, 2009)

In a .bat file, just reference the location of the .exe file

C:\application.exe


----------

